# Transmitir audio digital con modulo rf 433Mhz



## josb86 (Mar 2, 2012)

como estan miren he estado buscando un modulo para transmitir audio he encontrado algunos como el de esta pagina:

http://www.abacom-tech.com//Audio-RF-Transmitter-Module-TX-FM-AUDIO-P93312.aspx

este tiene su respectivo receptor.

pero se me ocurrio algo y no se que tan factible sea por eso me jor hago la pregunta me imagino abran utilizado estos modulos

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-401260246-modulo-de-radio-frecuencia-rf-ask-434mhz-txrx-electronica-_JM_

no son los mejores pero son economicos, lo que se me ocurrio es comprar un convertidor ADC y uno DCA colocarlos en las salidas de datos y entrada de el TX y RX respectivamente no se si con esto pueda enviar audio sin tener que comprar el transmisor agradeceria su respuesta.

la idea la saque de un post (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/audio-digital-67952/)
en el cual Dano recomeinda utilizar un conversor flash.

lo que no se es si hay que mandar la informacion con alguna codificacion o se puede mandar asi como sale de el convertidor adc?


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola, ya existen modulos digitales Tx Y Rx para audio,yo tengo un par que operan en banda de 2,4GHz,sólo debes conectarlos y listo,transmiten estereo y toda la banda de audio hasta 20KHz, son de 16 canales, modulacion FSK, con las antenas incorporadas en el PCB, el Tx es de 3-5mW de potencia y lo mejor es que son baratos,lo compre en ML de Peru.
Americo8888


----------



## josb86 (Mar 6, 2012)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola, ya existen modulos digitales Tx Y Rx para audio,yo tengo un par que operan en banda de 2,4GHz,sólo debes conectarlos y listo,transmiten estereo y toda la banda de audio hasta 20KHz, son de 16 canales, modulacion FSK, con las antenas incorporadas en el PCB, el Tx es de 3-5mW de potencia y lo mejor es que son baratos,lo compre en ML de Peru.
> Americo8888



has probado la distancia maxima? yo los he buscado en mi pais y no los encuentro


----------



## Americo8888 (Mar 9, 2012)

Si los he probado, con las antenas incorporadas superan los 80 mts a campo abierto,dentro de casa se reduce por las paredes y demas obstáculos.Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## MILTON YABAR (Oct 16, 2012)

hola americo porfavor podrias decirme donde los compraste en peru , ademas queira saber si trasmiten audio estereo


----------



## Psyke (Dic 1, 2013)

Hola, anduve viendo para transmitir audio por RF, y lo que primero busque fueron los modulos de 433 y 315 MHz, pero tienen un ancho de banda de 4 kB/s, lo que va a quedar muy corto. Tambien busque un modulo bluetooth, pero a 115200 bauds, son aprox 14 kB/s, lo que creo que tambien queda corto. Alguien tiene idea de que puedo utilizar?
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 2, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bueno todo depende sobre el tipo de modulacion que utilices para aprovechar al max. un ancho de banda.


----------



## Psyke (Dic 2, 2013)

Quieres decir que con un ancho de banda de 14 kB/s podria transmitir el audio con buena calidad? O entendi mal?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 2, 2013)

¿Querés transmitir audio?

La calidad del audio dependerá de la cantidad de muestras que tomes, una calidad CD implica casi 44k de muestras por segundo, mientras que una calidad tipo telefónica implica 8k muestras por segundo. Después la "variable" que hace mejor el audio es la cantidad de niveles con las que se muestrea, pueden ir de 8bits a 24bits y a mayor niveles, mayor cantidad de datos por muestra tenés que enviar. 

Suponiendo calidad telefónica con niveles de 8bits, eso daría 64kbit/s, si trabajás con una uart, en la configuración más básica le tenés que agregar un bit de start y otro de stop, entonces eso daría 80kbit/s. Esa es la velocidad mínima que necesitas para poder transmitir audio en la calidad mencionada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 2, 2013)

Amigo, busca informacion sobre modulacion QAM, puede ser la respuesta a tu requerimiento.


----------



## Psyke (Dic 2, 2013)

Gracias a ambos. Buscare informacion sobre modulacion QAM.
Segun explicas cosmefulanito (gracias por la explicacion), tengo que descartar UART entonces, porque la maxima velocidad es de 14 KB/s aprox, y yo no quiero calidad telefonica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2013)

No leiste el mensaje Nº 2 ?


----------



## Psyke (Dic 2, 2013)

Sí lo leí, pero quería saber qué me decían de los módulos bluetooth o RF, que son mas comunes. Ademas quería hacer todo el tema de la codificación de la señal y filtrado de ruidos por mi cuenta.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 2, 2013)

Psyke dijo:


> Segun explicas cosmefulanito (gracias por la explicacion), tengo que descartar UART entonces, porque la maxima velocidad es de 14 KB/s aprox, y yo no quiero calidad telefonica.



No se que calidad buscás, pero con la uart a lo sumo podés llegar a fs=11kHz (un audio de casi 5kHz) de 8bits y te deja poco márgen para agregar un protocolo de comunicación.

Si querés hacer algo con tu propio protocolo, yo me fijaría por el lado de wifi.


----------



## Psyke (Dic 2, 2013)

Cosme, creo que con el UART se va a escuchar muy feo. Quiero un audio "audible" 
Lo que quiero es pasar musica en los recreos de mi escuela pero a distancia, y tambien utilizarlo en mi casa, pero no quiero perder calidad de sonido, o que al menos se escuche bien.
El tema de Wi-Fi creo que no esta a mi alcance  , así que capaz compro un modulo de ese que aparece en el mensaje Nº 2 

Creo que son estos:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/24G-NRF24L01-wireless-digital-audio-transceiver-module-/200995205094

De paso noten que en las fotos de ese articulo creo que hay un error, incluyeron fotos de un modulo para control de motores, y no va, ya que en una parte dice: _"...Package: 1 pair(transmitter & receiver) NRF24L01 2.4G wireless digital audio transceiver module..."_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2013)

Hay un tema de transmitir HiFi por la línea eléctrica


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola,

relacionado con este tema, acabo de adquirir dos de los componentes que figuran en el segundo enlace que indica josb86 en el post #1 y que por comodidad repito aquí: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-408524694-modulo-de-radio-frecuencia-rf-ask-434mhz-txrx-electronica-_JM_

Me gustaría saber si (en el elemento transmisor) simplemente con conectar el pin VCC a +5V y el terminal de tierra a tierra (lógicamente) ya empezaría a emitir a 433 Mhz aún sin tener conectado el pin data a ninguna parte. Lo pregunto porque he estado haciendo varias pruebas y no logro captar ninguna señal con un frecuencímetro.

Gracias


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 21, 2013)

Necesitás poner en 1 lógico el terminal data (mandarla a 5v).

Del lado del receptor en la salida deberías ver ese 1 lógico reflejado y en la antena del receptor una portadora de 433 MHz de baja potencia (por ende baja amplitud).


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 21, 2013)

Hola cosmefulanito04. 

Lo he probado y funciona.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda

Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Dic 21, 2013)

trifoncar dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> relacionado con este tema, acabo de adquirir dos de los componentes que figuran en el segundo enlace que indica josb86 en el post #1 y que por comodidad repito aquí: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-408524694-modulo-de-radio-frecuencia-rf-ask-434mhz-txrx-electronica-_JM_
> 
> ...



Buenas noches

Ese módulo funciona en la modalidad ASK.

Además de los terminales de alimentación, tiene otra entrada que es de datos, si pones un "0" lógico el módulo no transmitirá, y en la salida del Receptor no habrá nada o lo que es lo mismo habrá un "0" lógico

Si en la entrada de datos del Transmisor pones un "1" lógico el módulo transmitirá y por consiguiente, en la salida del Receptor habrá un "1" lógico.

Si en la entrada Datos del Transmisor introduces una ristra de "0" y de "1", en la salida del receptor tendrás una imagen de esa serie de datos.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 22, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Ese módulo funciona en la modalidad ASK.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información, Miguelus. Para mí es un tema totalmente nuevo eso del ASK; y ya -metidos en harina- no sé si podrías decirme porqué el transmisor tiene un pin para "Data" y el receptor tiene dos.

Un saludo


----------



## miguelus (Dic 22, 2013)

Buenos días.

No conozco tu modelo de Receptor 

El que yo utilizo tambien tiene dos salidas.

En la foto del Receptor que has posteado, se ve que hay un pequeño CI SMD, ese CI es el encargado de convertir la salida del Receptor a niveles TTL.

El Receptor que yo utilizo, igualmente posee ese CI SMD, pero aparte hay otra salida que tiene la señal (Analógica)  Demodulada tal y cual la da el receptor, es el Audio, la verdad que jamás he necesitado esa señal, pero está ahí.

Supongo que la segunda salida que hay en tu Receptor es la señal Analógica sin conformar.
Lo normal es utilizar la salida TTL que es donde están los Ceros y Unos con nivel TTL.

Estos pequeños TX tienen muy poca potencia de salida y con un Frecuencímetro, incluso poniéndolos en Transmisión continua, es dificil medirlos. 

Si los pones enviándo datos, la cosa se complica ya que el Frecuencímetro no estaría recibiendo una señal continua, yo los mido con un Analizador de Espectros.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 24, 2013)

Gracias por la información, Miguelus. 

Felices fiestas para todos.


----------

